# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Saut de ligne sous rapport lors d'export Excel (xlsx)

## je182

Bonjour  tous,
je n'ai pas trouv la rponse dans les diffrents post, alors j'ouvre un sujet.

Dans mon rapport crystal, lorsque j'insre un sous rapport ; lors de l'impression en xlsx depuis x3, j'ai des sauts de ligne qui apparaissent avant et aprs la donne issue du sous rapport.
En gros ma donne ce retrouve en A3 au lieu de F2 sous excel, et je n'ai plus un tableau colonn exploitable.
Avez-vous deja rencontr ce problme ?




Merci d'avance,

jeremy

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour
Avez vous essayer de mettre votre sous rapport dans une section details avant vos ligne d'affichage ( qui sera cach en entier.. toutes les sections du sous rapport, et masquer le sous etat vide  partir du rapport gnral) et de passer cette information avec des variables que vous afficherez dans le rapport principal ?

----------

